# Foot Circulation Boosters



## Rosemary Salliss (Nov 6, 2016)

Has anyone had experience with using these. Are they effective with boosting blood circulation. Some parts of my toes have some numbness and I am worried about the winter as my feet get cold already.


----------



## Ljc (Nov 6, 2016)

I've never tried them so I wouldn't like to say.
How about some nice warm socks, cosy slippers and if their chilly in bed then some bed socks. Yes I know socks are not v fashionable but I prefer to have cosy tootsies and am going to invest in some woolen  socks and some bed socks myself.


----------



## Rosemary Salliss (Nov 6, 2016)

Ljc said:


> I've never tried them so I wouldn't like to say.
> How about some nice warm socks, cosy slippers and if their chilly in bed then some bed socks. Yes I know socks are not v fashionable but I prefer to have cosy tootsies and am going to invest in some woolen  socks and some bed socks myself.



I am fine and Neots and of a night it's when I am outside in the cold. I already wear socks with my boots  but am concerned when the weather gets worse. If I thought that the boosters would improve my circulation then I have no trouble purchasing one but don't want to waste my money. Thank you for your reply though.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 6, 2016)

Welcome! 
I have not tried either!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 8, 2016)

Are you talking about the gadget that Ian Botham sells ? His daughter is T1.  I drink Diet Tonic Water with a hit of lemon. Good for circulation. Was up ladders in the rain today & was freezing


----------

